# lipo and brushless



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

anybody tried lipo cells and brushless in a pan car yet i'm thinking fast even with a 4300 motor?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

We run NOVAK brushless systems in trucks on our dirt oval. One guy has purchased a lipo pack that he claims has about 8000mah, it runs really well. Some of the other guys are running GP3300's with the higher end numbers, really good packs, and there's not a big difference between the two. And he never charges the pack all night.


----------



## Craps (Mar 22, 2005)

If it don't mess up the balance of your car, try the 4400 mah PolyQuest 2S 7.5 volt pack that weighs 1/3rd what a 6 cell nickel pack weighs. More mahs, more runtime, same voltage and 1/3rd the weight!

I found the weight difference makes a big difference on the track, but I race a T-4 truck on off road tracks.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Being that like 90% of all pan car races are using 4 cells, or 4.8 volts... I think the question is can you run at 3.7 volts or whatever a single LiPo cell is, or are you going to run two LiPo cells, and if that's the case, then you're going to have to convince enough others to run like that... or let others start running 6 cells... However after much disagreement and resistance to running 4 cells, people now are firmly planted in the 4 cell camp for oval racing. It's going to be kind of tricky if you should want to get LiPo introduced to oval pan car racing, since there are more then one obsticle to overcome.

If your talking about 12th scale pan cars, then well you've got simmilar issues... But may be slightly easier because 12th scale typicaly doesn't have as high of current demands as oval does...

I don't think there are any other types of pan car racing going on besides Oval and 12th scale road course.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

DynoMoHum said:


> I don't think there are any other types of pan car racing going on besides Oval and 12th scale road course.


1/18th scale X-Ray car ($99.00) with 2 cell ion pack ($19.99/ 850 mah- TowerHobbies) with the Mamba brushless motor system ($119.00)

Really Awesome on oval!!! Great price...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

The X-Ray's not really a pan car... it's a mini 4wd touring car. 

I have a M18 with a Mamba-25, 5400Kv motor, and a 5 cell 1100mAh NiMH pack, this puts it at roughly 6volts... I never got any foams for it, but this setup is uncontroleably fast at full throttle even on Ozite. Foam tires might have helped, but probably not very much, simply because the speed that this is capable of is just way too fast for a 18th scale car. This was with the smallest pinion I that came with the M-18. Putting 7.4 volts to this type of setup would be of no use what so ever, and the NiMh 2/3A cells have more capacity then the LiPo cells you mentioned.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Your right the X-Ray M-18 is a 4w drive car which slows the speeds down somewhat from a pan car.
The Buds car couldn't handle the speeds!!! :drunk: 

The X-Ray cars are really fast and hookup very well on carpet with no problems at all. One word to describe the car would be "SMOOTH". :thumbsup: 
Just a few hopup parts...Buds nascar body, graphit chassis, springs..etc.
I will post pictures soon.

Were using the 2 cell Lipo batteries (7.4 volts/ 950mah) with the smallest Maba brushless motor system 4200 I believe??


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

My M18 is not driveable at full throttle with my Mamba setup. 3/4 throttle was OK, but at full throttle at or near top speed, if you turned the wheel even a tiny bit, the car started spining in circles as if it were on ice... this was on ozite with the tires that come with the kit, even after a dose of Paragon I got the same results...


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The tires that come with the kit are not any good on ozite. With foams you probably will be fine, even the HPI "carpet" rubber tire is alot better.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

DynoMoHum said:


> My M18 is not driveable at full throttle with my Mamba setup. 3/4 throttle was OK, but at full throttle at or near top speed, if you turned the wheel even a tiny bit, the car started spining in circles as if it were on ice... this was on ozite with the tires that come with the kit, even after a dose of Paragon I got the same results...


Where running on carpet with foams tires...shore 45 front/ shore 40 rear
Atomic springs orange front/ yellow rears

OH and this CHASSIS!!!  
http://www.eitsrc.com/images/xgtprotop.gif

Dude! I think I need a bigger motor now!!


----------



## grunt66 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've run a old carpet pro pan car with an older ss5800 six cell and the speed was insane


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

hey mike how you doing big al here. we started running 21.5 novak with a orion 3200 mah lipo and it was equal to a 13.5 4 cell. i would think the 17.5 would pick it up to the 10.5 (4300) speed. hows things going out there? we start tomorrow at bc with a practice session then off to mp for our first race of the fall. catch ya later al.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

hobbyten said:


> hey mike how you doing big al here. we started running 21.5 novak with a orion 3200 mah lipo and it was equal to a 13.5 4 cell. i would think the 17.5 would pick it up to the 10.5 (4300) speed. hows things going out there? we start tomorrow at bc with a practice session then off to mp for our first race of the fall. catch ya later al.


I have been hearing that quite a few tracks are going to that set up. 21.5 and lipo. Haven't tried it myself but have heard a lot of good things.
I have also heard rumors that SMC(I think) is working on a single cell lipo for 12th scale and what would be 4 cell racing.
My 2 cents:wave:


----------

